# ddns-update-style ad_hoc no longer supported

## elmar283

I've installed dhcpd a long time ago. With the new update I get an errormessage like this:

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd start

 * dhcpd has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.2 Gentoo-r0

Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

WARNING: Host declarations are global.  They are not limited to the scope you declared them in.

ddns-update-style ad_hoc no longer supported

This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

have been made to the base software release in order to make

it work better with this distribution.

Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

    http://bugs.gentoo.org/

exiting.

 * ERROR: dhcpd failed to start

```

/var/log/messages gives:

```

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.2 Gentoo-r0

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: WARNING: Host declarations are global.  They are not limited to the scope you declared them in.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: ddns-update-style ad_hoc no longer supported

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: have been made to the base software release in order to make

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: it work better with this distribution.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd:     http://bugs.gentoo.org/

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: exiting.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver /etc/init.d/dhcpd[4929]: dhcpd has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.2 Gentoo-r0

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: WARNING: Host declarations are global.  They are not limited to the scope you declared them in.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: ddns-update-style ad_hoc no longer supported

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: have been made to the base software release in order to make

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: it work better with this distribution.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd:     http://bugs.gentoo.org/

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: 

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver dhcpd: exiting.

Aug 28 15:18:39 masterserver /etc/init.d/dhcpd[4919]: ERROR: dhcpd failed to start

```

My dhcpd.conf has

ddns-update-style ad-hoc; 

So I do understand that this is not allowed anymore. 

My question is in what I should change it so my dhcpd does start again?

And last my dhcpd.conf file:

```

default-lease-time 3600;

max-lease-time 86400;

authorative;

log-facility local7;

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

shared-network eotter1979.xs4all.nl {

        option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

        option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

        option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

        option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

        option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

        option routers 192.168.0.1;

        max-lease-time 86400;

        default-lease-time 3600;

        # Default

        subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

                option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

                option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

                option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

                option routers 192.168.0.1;

                dynamic-bootp-lease-length 86400;

                server-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                max-lease-time 86400;

                default-lease-time 3600;

                range 192.168.0.100 192.168.0.250;

                }

        # ArthurDent

        host arthurdent {

                option ntp-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

                option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

                option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

                option routers 192.168.0.1;

                option host-name "arthurdent";

                server-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                max-lease-time 86400;

                default-lease-time 3600;

                hardware ethernet 00:1e:c2:ac:d5:79;

                fixed-address 192.168.0.4;

                }

        # DeepThought

host deepthought {

                option ntp-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

                option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

                option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

                option routers 192.168.0.1;

                option host-name "deepthought";

                dynamic-bootp-lease-length 86400;

                server-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                max-lease-time 86400;

                default-lease-time 3600;

                hardware ethernet 00:16:cb:a3:4e:a4;

                fixed-address 192.168.0.3;

                }

        # PikkaBird

        host PikkaBird {

                option ntp-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option time-servers ntp.xs4all.nl;

                option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

                option domain-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;

                option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

                option routers 192.168.0.1;

dynamic-bootp-lease-length 86400;

                server-name "eotter1979.xs4all.nl";

                max-lease-time 86400;

                default-lease-time 3600;

                hardware ethernet 00:16:cb:a3:4e:a4;

                fixed-address 192.168.0.3;

                }

```

----------

## SilentWarrior

Replace the line

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

with

ddns-update-style interim;

----------

